# Little Chef and Toby Carvery



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I rarely use service areas on the motorway but if I do, I prefer Little Chef. If you visit their website, www.little-chef.co.uk and register, you will receive offers at various times.

The present deal is two meals for a tenner.

Also, Toby Carvery places - often near the motorway are offering a carvery meal for a fiver between 12.00 and 19.00.

R


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell Toby Carvery lovely, always have one when we visit the daughter in nottingham. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Little rip-offs we call them.Never use them and never will. 8O 

steve


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Little thiefs down my way, alledgedly


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I rarely use service areas on the motorway but if I do, I prefer Little Chef. If you visit their website, www.little-chef.co.uk and register, you will receive offers at various times.
> 
> ...


Fully agree,have lived on the roads for last 18yrs,both working and pleasure. Both Little Chef & Tobys good quality food,clean & reasonable prices for what is on offer.
Reg.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

bandaid said:


> Little thiefs down my way, alledgedly


Yup same up here, again allegedly m'lud  .

Last went in one about 10 years ago, they were doing the "free refill" bit on the coffee etc. It always used to be, go in sit down, they jump on you for a drink order, bring drink, leave you, take food order whilst you drink brew etc, then bring food when you've finished your drink, hoping you'd buy another.

Once the "free refill" came in - we went in, sat down, waited.......and waited......eventually collared a "waitress", asked for drinks, & were told the order would be taken together, fine we were ready to order anyway, asked for drinks straight away.........and waited........etc.

Food eventually arrived with the drinks so no need for free refill, good trick that, except by then I'd got grumpy, so as the food landed, I complained, stood up & left......that'll teach 'em I thought, what a rebel I am!

Never been in one since, still not sure why I went in anyway, it was always £475 for breakfast anyway. Nowadays, you're much better off with a M&S Moto service station, all the food etc is the same price as the shop, not the usual rip off service station prices


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toby*

Worthy of a mention is the new Toby, on the roundabout of the M1, J37. Easy parking.

R


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know I've been rattling on about my US whizz round lately, but heres a for instance:

Breakfast in London Gatwick.

1 Coffee, 1 Tea, 2 bacon rolls, about the size of a small thing. 18.00


Breakfast in Houston Airport. 
Dennys
Big sign. Restaurants in this airport will not charge more than the high street.
So, Dennys, about the same as Little whossname.

1 OJ, 1 never ending coffee, 2x Eggs, bacon Sosij, hash browns, toast.12 dollars. 6 squid, between us.

having said that Dennys evening meals are nausiating.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes Little Chef in my experience bloody awful. Toby Cavery on the other hand first class service and excelent food all served at a fair price.

Bob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Little Chef went bust sometime ago so I do not know if it is still a franchaise. Used to be good and now it is not as much better meals are available in pubs, garden centers and even supermarkets.


----------

